# Driving me mad



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Have been shooting for a couple of months,practising most days,i've tried every position i can think of and am so inconsistent it's untrue,not that i expected it to be easy but it's hard to see where you are going wrong when you just don't know what is your preferred stance,hold etc ,how long did it take everyone to find their natural way of shooting,did it come quick and easy or long and laborious,i can whack a couple near to the bull and then it just goes wrong without me noticeably changing anything,very frustrating


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Make some time to watch Bill Hays videos on you tube. Esp. his videos on aiming a slingshot. He starts one off holding a long stick and pretending to shoot a rifle to get a natural stance then don't move from the stance and start shooting the slingshot. I've learned to self analyze each shot hit or miss....then reflect on what caused the hit or miss. What did I do differently that caused me to hit or miss? Then practice shooting like you do when you hit and stop shooting like you do when you miss.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Relax . It's not easy at first for anyone . It took me quite awhile to get it . Shooting a sling shot is more difficult than anything else . Like JR said watch all the instructional videos available . Check yourself in the mirror . Check your pouch hold . People you see on you tube shooting great didn't do over night . Lots of shooting and self evaluation goes into it . It's worth it though . It will carry over into everything else you do that involves launching a projectile . Have fun and know when to walk away for a time .


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys,have had a go tonight and feeling much better,Am using a 45 degree angle and concentrated on my pouch grip,I am now leaving a gap in front of the ammo and this seems to have helped a lot,the tiniest little change can make all the difference


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Watch the films closely, paying particular attention to the consistency of the shooter and how he shoots. They always hold the sling the same way. They always draw the same and always hold the ball in the pouch the same. Every feature of their technique is always the same. The didn't develop that muscle memory in a day or a week or even a year of practice. If you develop consistency in the important techniques of shooting you will improve. Will you be a great slingshot shooter? That depends on you and how bad you want it. No matter what, you will become better as time goes by.

Good luck and shoot well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To get to the point where I can say I’m consistent, 3 years I fought fork hits forever. Not until Bill Hays gave me a Lil Ranger did my shooting turn around for the better. There are always exceptions to my way of thinking, but I believe you need to find that one size that just feel right. Oddly enough, I went from a pie plate for a target to a playing card size target, with a dark circle in the middle. Once I concentrated on the circle my accuracy has continued to get better. I wish you the best, and as a gentleman (treefork) says “just have fun)


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Pmatty I have only been shooting for about 6 years, but I do have one piece of advice for you. Find a way to make practicing enjoyable and you will improve so much faster, I promise.

Don't shoot if you're not having FUN. Yeah sure watch a video or two, it will help. Technique and setup are great and all, but it's all just a waste of your time if you aren't enjoying it. This hobby we all share and love is all about fun.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like it could be your setup? What frame / rubber / ammo etc. are you using? Elastic warms up after a few shots and things can get interesting if anything is slightly out of whack. Also holding at 45º could exacerbate errors (try 90 if you can).

There was a guy a few months ago who was beating himself up about everything. If you're shooting light ammo and a light setup the above could be even more dramatic. Also try take photos or better a video of what you're doing and post it./ The guys here would very quickly point out issues. Pouch release, canting...

But relax and have some fun. Its just a 'toy' after all


----------

